# New Wyeast Strains



## glennheinzel (9/6/09)

From another forum..

"As of now, we are planning on bring out the 1450PC Dennys Favorite 50, 3711PC French Saison and the new 3739PC Flanders Golden Ale for release on July 1st. For fall, we are going to focus on lagers, with the 2487PC Hella Bock coming back, the 2782PC Staropramen and another lager strain yet TBD."

The Flanders Golden Ale sounds interesting. Apparently it comes from Gulden Draak.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/6/09)

Wouldn't mind trying the Denny's 

Tried a bunch of beers from PoMo with the Denny's and they were great 

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (9/6/09)

The 3711 makes a good saison, and is very much easier to use than the standard (Dupont) saison yeast. It doesn't need such high temps either, working quite happily at standard ale yeasts. Really excellent yeast IMO.

I'm interested in giving the Flanders Golden yeast a run. Something along the lines of Gulden Draak sounds yummy to me. :icon_drunk: 

PoMo, do you reckon the Denny's 50 is much different to the plain old 1056/001?


----------



## Sammus (9/6/09)

I thought Gulden Draak was a belgian dark strong ale? at least thats what the BJCP guidelines list as an example of one. Not a 'flanders golden' at any rate. Well to be honest I don't really know what a flanders golden is, but I'm assuming like a flanders red, but more..golden


----------



## glennheinzel (9/6/09)

Fair point regarding Gulden Draak being a dark ale. Either Wyeast have tagged it as a yeast best used it in a Flanders Golden ale or a random post that I've found on the internet is wrong. :huh: (although the person did claim that they saw the info on the Wyeast site - something that I haven't been able to substantiate) 

Perhaps we should take the description that I found with a grain of salt too, but here it is anyway-

"The Flanders Golden caught my eye, and I asked Brian about that strain in particular. He described it as a monster attenuator. Nice and dry, big fruit ester with apple/pear notes and a prominent phenol to balance."


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/6/09)

Being a Van Steenberge offering it could come from a lot of beers. From memory they have a vast portfolio ??

Ditto for bein' keen to try it (the yeast). :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## white.grant (9/6/09)

Rukh said:


> anyway-
> 
> "The Flanders Golden caught my eye, and I asked Brian about that strain in particular. He described it as a monster attenuator. Nice and dry, big fruit ester with apple/pear notes and a prominent phenol to balance."



I just read that and thought Aussie Sparkling Ale.


----------



## Quintrex (9/6/09)

Stuster said:


> The 3711 makes a good saison, and is very much easier to use than the standard (Dupont) saison yeast. It doesn't need such high temps either, working quite happily at standard ale yeasts. Really excellent yeast IMO.
> 
> I'm interested in giving the Flanders Golden yeast a run. Something along the lines of Gulden Draak sounds yummy to me. :icon_drunk:
> 
> PoMo, do you reckon the Denny's 50 is much different to the plain old 1056/001?



I didn't like it, maybe because i tried using it like the dupont strain, high temps an all. But the 3711 came out really apple/pear fruity. didn't like it. It may have tasted better if fermented cool, but I much prefer the farmhouse or dupont for my money.

You got any tasting notes of what yours tasted like that you could pm me? I still have a starter in the fridge, if it sounds ok i'll give it another shot... otherwise.

Cheers
Q


----------



## Stuster (9/6/09)

No tasting notes, but I've made several batches of it. It's got a very strong citrus note, to me this comes across as lemon peel. Really high attenuator, often up to the 90%+ mark. But that doesn't leave a thin body, even for a 1044 beer which finished at 1002! I put a saison made with this yeast into the last NSW Christmas case and it was pretty well received. I'd say give it another go in the low 20s, even down to 18.


----------

